# Sailing.



## Lucky Luke (Feb 28, 2021)

Any sailors on RIU?


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 28, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> Any sailors on RIU?


AMC Sunfish and Hobie cat count? About 50 yrs ago.lol


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 5, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> AMC Sunfish and Hobie cat count? About 50 yrs ago.lol


you bet it does.

Im just learning and its a blast.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 6, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> you bet it does.
> 
> Im just learning and its a blast.


I seriously don't get how this is a sport.

This is a sport.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 6, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I seriously don't get how this is a sport.
> 
> This is a sport.
> View attachment 4845241


Maybe you should try it? Its also a pastime and for some people a lifestyle. Dream at the moment is to become a full time cruiser in 5 years time.

Thats a sport to. There are lots of sports...like Lots.

I do Track motorcycle riding (ride days) and also normal motorcycle road riding. Have done soccer (state rep), BMX racing (sponsored rider), Swimming, Rugby League, AFL, Surfing, was a little nipper as a kid (basically a junior life saver/ iron man type thing for kids), Table tennis, Karate and probably a few other things i dont recall right now. Its good to keep busy and learn new things.

Whatever floats your boat i spose..lol

Give this one a watch till the end,


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 6, 2021)

and for those with more time.
RIP Quatermaster.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Nrk.cdn (Mar 26, 2021)

I will definitely take a look at those videos lucky luke. Sailing is awesome. Have my eye on hobie migage tandem island or WETA sailboat. 

Cruising is a dream.


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Mar 26, 2021)

The weekend sailor on amazon video.. mexicans never sailed enter 1974 volvo around the globe.. pretty cool..


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 26, 2021)

The Crazy Frenchman and a novice crew.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 1, 2022)

Sending it









Credit:@segel_leben Please inbox or send a direct meassage for removal request *No copyright intended *All rights are reserved & belong to their... | By Sailing lover | Facebook


5.8K views, 36 likes, 11 loves, 7 comments, 124 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Sailing lover: Credit:@segel_leben Please inbox or send a direct meassage for removal request *No copyright...




fb.watch


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 8, 2022)

Even the most daunting world records are meant to be broken… eventually. For elite navigator Stan Honey and a crew of sailing all-stars, beating the prestigious monohull transatlantic sailing record was the ultimate accomplishment. And it was no easy feat. On July 22, 2016, the Comanche—a custom-built, 100-foot racing yacht—set sail from New York to the southern tip of England. Precisely five days, 14 hours, 21 minutes and 25 seconds later, the Comanche’s crew shattered the world record … by more than a day. Brave the high seas as we set sail on one of the most amazing and inspiring journeys ever to take place on film.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 16, 2022)

Saw these guys a couple of weeks ago while in the Columbia River Gorge.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 18, 2022)

I got called a stupid fkn cunt on Saturday (by a 70 year old no less). Its a good story and i'll share.

It was the last ocean race in the series and it was gale force winds with 4 meter breaking swell. Its a light little 24 footer and a 4 man crew.

Somehow the Port jib sheet got tangled in the Starboard jib sheet. I had to go up the windward side around the mast and down to the leeward rail, lean over and untangle the lines. The rail was in the water and we were flying and bashing. Anyways i have two hands trying to undo this tangle and a gust comes up and puts the rail well under water. My left leg was over the lifeline and in ocean and my whole body was over the rail and momentum was not my friend and i thought I was going to go for a swim for sure. I'm blessed in having very fast reflex's and for my age decent upper body strength and managed to let go the lines and grab a stay with my right hand as i was going overboard. Managed to pull myself back a bord and complete untangling the lines, back around the mast and back to the cockpit where i was called all the names under the sun including You stupid fkn cunt.

Closest i've come on going over and the beer in the clubhouse that evening tasted very sweet. We ended up 4th in the series after holding down 3rd spot for the majority of it.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 19, 2022)

Check these guys. Just sending it!








Credit:@segel_leben Please inbox or send a direct meassage for removal request *No copyright intended *All rights are reserved & belong to their... | By Sailing lover | Facebook


5.7K views, 36 likes, 11 loves, 7 comments, 124 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Sailing lover: Credit:@segel_leben Please inbox or send a direct meassage for removal request *No copyright...




fb.watch


----------



## solakani (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 19, 2022)

This was the other side of Bass strait last Saturday. The Spirit of Tasmania entering Bass Strait.








Spirit Of Tasmania Entering Bass Strait | Spirit of Tasmania leaving the safety of Port Phillip Bay entering Bass Strait This wonderfull 4k footage was captured by Pete James from Pete James... | By Bass Strait Maritime Centre | Facebook


219K views, 657 likes, 77 loves, 1.2K comments, 1.9K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Bass Strait Maritime Centre: Spirit of Tasmania leaving the safety of Port Phillip Bay entering Bass Strait...




fb.watch


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 21, 2022)

Looks fast. Farr 40. Replacing the Farr 38 we used last year.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 21, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Looks fast. Farr 40. Replacing the Farr 38 we used last year.
> 
> View attachment 5167152
> 
> View attachment 5167153


What sort of mileage will you get with that?
Port Phillip Bay too far? or is that just a weekend trip.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 21, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> What sort of mileage will you get with that?
> Port Phillip Bay too far? or is that just a weekend trip.


Its been set up for the interstate type racers. So a few days at sea. Sydney to Hobart (3 to 4 days) may be an end goal of the owner? Its very bare bones and not set up for comfort. Not something id buy for myself.
From what I understand my first proper race on her will be the Melbourne to Devonport later this year. (approx 2 days). Hard part is getting enough qualified crew. 50% of the crew need SSSC for the boat to qualify to race. Guessing this would run 8 or 10? We ran 8 on the Farr 38.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 27, 2022)

bloody fast.................and wet...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 9, 2022)

I've been out with friends that have boats on the Columbia river quite a few times. It was fun. 

Not my photo just one I found online at the general location. Portland Oregon.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 9, 2022)

Monterey Bay CA. off of Pacific Grove.


----------



## solakani (Aug 11, 2022)

Fair Jeanne at Tall Ship Festival on Lake Ontario


----------



## solakani (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Carnitastaco (Aug 13, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Any sailors on RIU?


I had a 22 foot Catalina. Fun. I loved sleeping in it.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 14, 2022)

Carnitastaco said:


> I had a 22 foot Catalina. Fun. I loved sleeping in it.


I hope your not tall! lol.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 14, 2022)

solakani said:


>


Nothing in the top 3. 
Go the Aussies!


----------



## solakani (Aug 17, 2022)

The M5 sailed into the Saanich Inlet marina on Sunday, with a floatplane housed on its rear deck. (CTV News)


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 19, 2022)

solakani said:


> The M5 sailed into the Saanich Inlet marina on Sunday, with a floatplane housed on its rear deck. (CTV News)
> View attachment 5182794


How fkn cool is that!


----------



## solakani (Aug 19, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> How fkn cool is that!


Way cool. I am not offended by vulgar rich. Glad to see M5 up close. Can't dream these things up even if I try. Says something about sailing along the Sunshine Coast.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## buckaclark (Sep 13, 2022)

Anchorage behind the concrete ships breakwater Chesapeake Bay Va


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 17, 2022)

The Netflix Doco on Australia winning the America's cup is a good watch.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 17, 2022)

30 years later and same jacket! lol


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 7, 2022)

Queens birthday storm- click Watch on Youtube.


----------

